# Petite problème pour restaurer les icones



## Zyrkon (29 Octobre 2008)

Salut, alors voila, j'ai un petit problème ^^ Je viens de changer mes icônes par le procédé : "pomme+i" - "pomme+c" puis "pomme+i" - "pomme+v". Ça marche très bien sauf que pour certaine application je n'arrive pas à restaurer l'icône d'origine, si quelqu'un'un pourrait m'aider ca serait sympa


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2008)

Normalement si tu refais un pomme I sur l'application, met l'icône en surbrillance en appuyant sur la touche "supprimer" (là ou tu copiais-collais), cela restaure l'icône d'origine.


----------



## zep3 (1 Novembre 2008)

Tu peux installer la version d'essai de candybar et cliquer sur l'icone Restore Icons, je pense que cela peut marcher 

Sa sera plus rapide, si tu as changer plusieurs icones et si le logiciel te plait bien, achete le sa aidera des jeunes createurs .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Novembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Normalement si tu refais un pomme I sur l'application, met l'icône en surbrillance en appuyant sur la touche "supprimer" (là ou tu copiais-collais), cela restaure l'icône d'origine.



Pas pour les applications tierces . D'où l'intérêt de sauvegarder ses icônes en les accolant à des petits fichiers pas lourd (genre TextEdit) avant de les changer.


----------

